

HashFast Open-Sources Bitcoin ASIC Interface Protocol - TwoFactor
http://thegenesisblock.com/hashfash-announces-open-sourcing-bitcoin-mining-asic-interface-protocol//

======
cgi_man
It would be great if there was a single standard so unique drivers don't have
to be built from scratch for every new bitcoin mining ASIC that's developed.

